# MJ Qualifier



## nyyankees (May 27, 2009)

anyoen familiar with an MJ Qualifier? UHC needs it in box 24g to indicate anesthesia time. This all sounds new to me....


----------



## jdrueppel (May 27, 2009)

The MJ qualifier is part of the ELECTRONIC claim format which informs the clearinghouse/payer that the information in the loop is "minutes" of anesthesia.  

As far as Box 24G this is a field on the PAPER CMS 1500 claim form- total minutes should be entered in this field for anesthesia services submitted to UHC on paper CMS 1500 claims.

Hope this helps.

Julie


----------

